

Ask HN: Mac App for window management. (Open group of windows) - Jonovono

Awhile ago I remember seeing an application linked on here that you would like define projects. So for example you may say coding: textmate, terminal, etc. And then when you want to do that it would close everything else and open those apps. But now I can't seem to find that project and can't seem to track anything down like it on google.<p>Anyone have any idea? Thanks
======
evoxed
It probably came up during the discussion of Slate. Is this what you were
looking for? <http://most-advantageous.com/optimal-layout/>

